# Thank you



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Thank you to all who have served.
Congratulations on your new forum.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll second that thought.

Thank you ladies and gentlemen...

AngieM2


----------



## Don Armstrong (May 8, 2002)

I'll third that. Not a veteran myself, although many of my schoolmates are Vietnam vets - it's not a lottery I "won" - thank heavens. I do appreciate what they did, and I met a cousin of mine off the plane when he got back - still remember how shattered he was, and in theory he'd never been in combat (dumping leaflets out of helicopters, lots of bullets past his ear, mate killed beside him, but never fired a shot against the enemy).


----------



## reviekat (Aug 31, 2003)

My entire family thanks all of you have served and sacrificed on behalf of our freedom. We appreciate you more than you will ever know!

Revee


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Ditto!
Thanks to all vets, we appreciate you!


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Thank you and God bless each of you!


----------



## imaquillen (Dec 10, 2003)

I thank you, too. Wish more people understood the sacrifices you and your families made for all of us.


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

Bump


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks to those who now serve, have served and will serve in the future. Without you we wouldn't have the freedom we enjoy today. 

And for those I've lost this is in their Memory - WWII, Vietnam, Gulf and Iraq.


----------



## Stray Cat (Jan 25, 2004)

I would also like to say "Thank You" to all who have served. 

My Dad is a Veteran of Foreign Wars and I especially like to thank him for all the experiences that he has taught me about what is important in this country...Freedom.

Thanks Dad...I Love You.

Also would like to say Thank You all the men and women who are fighting for us today. Especially like to Thank my dd and ds's Dad who is serving in the Mideast now and has been there for over a year. Their children miss him, but they are so proud..Thanks. 

Stray Cat


----------

